
Ask HN: What are your favorite personal blogs? - kirillzubovsky
I am looking to read more blogs with thoughtful content like Paul Graham&#x27;s essays, long-form, insightful, and meticulously trimmed to perfection. It doesn&#x27;t have to be on tech, could be anything that inspires, enlightens, and makes you think.
What are your favorites and why? Thanks!
======
SyneRyder
Derek Sivers' blog: [https://sive.rs/](https://sive.rs/)

He's been a musician, founder of an e-commerce company (CD Baby), a circus
performer, and much more. With that comes an unusual way of seeing the world.
It's full of surprising lessons and ideas from each stage of his life.

Longform doesn't apply here because they're each absolutely trimmed to
perfection. I think he once said the average length is 22 sentences.

They're sometimes designed with mnemonics that make them easy to remember (a
bit like Aesop's Fables). "Treat every customer like Mick Jagger" reminds me
of the CD Baby approach to customer service, and "There is no speed limit"
reminds me of his music teacher compressing an entire semester of music
lessons into a few days.

And "Japanese Addresses" reminds me to wonder if I need to invert my way of
thinking about something: [https://sive.rs/jadr](https://sive.rs/jadr)

~~~
kirillzubovsky
I definitely remember "There is no speed limit," with almost scary amount of
detail. I guess that's how you know it's a well written blog! Will definitely
check out the rest of his posts. Thank you!

------
wtt604
[https://fabiensanglard.net/](https://fabiensanglard.net/) it is tech, but it
is fantastic tech, tons of amiga stuff that takes me back to earlier, simpler
time. I'd recommend a browse through the titles, at least. I'd be shocked if
this crowd didn't love it.

~~~
kirillzubovsky
Just read one on the "Tunnel Effect." Indeed, a simpler time. What's neat is
that same lessons still stand. Just because we have more computing power
today, doesn't mean we should not do thing in a simpler manner.

